# Wo ist javax.swing.TransferHandler enthalten?



## tuxedo (5. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

habe eine Netbeans Java Desktop Application (Swing Application framework) und versuche diese durch ProGuard zu jagen. Nur meckert dieser immer:



> Warning: javax.swing.JDialog: can't find superclass or interface javax.swing.TransferHandler$HasGetTransferHandler



Alle meine anderen Libs hab ich bereits als Libraries angegeben. Nur diese eine Klasse mag/findet er nicht. Dachte eigentlich die wäre in der rt.jar drin. Aber irgendwie mag ProGuard sie nicht finden. 

Hat jmd. ne Idee welche JAR ich ProGuard da geben muss damit er sie findet? *etwas auf dem schlauch steh*

- Alex

[update]

eben mal in rt.jar reingeschaut. Da ist die angemeckerte Klasse drin. Jmd. ne Ahnung warum ProGuard diese nicht kennt/findet?


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

ProGuard benutzt sicher ein anderes JRE. Hab grad kein JRE 5 zur Hand. In JRE 6 gibt's das Interface, in JRE 4 nicht. Bestimmt liegen zwei verschiedene rt.jar's im CLASSPATH.

Ebenius


----------



## tuxedo (5. Mrz 2009)

Hab in ProGuard exakt die rt.jar eingestellt die ich angeschaut hatte. Fehler kommt trotzdem. Hab aber noch jemanden mit dem gleichen ungelösten Problem gefunden:

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines/49577-proguard-brauche-hilfe.html

- Alex


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

Ich kenne das Tool nicht. Daher kann ich Dir nicht weiter helfen. Aber Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass das Problem in irgendeiner Weise mit einer falschen oder zwei unterschiedlichen JRE-Versionen zu tun hat.

Wer weiß mehr?

Ebenius


----------



## tuxedo (5. Mrz 2009)

Naja, hier nochmal der komplette Konsolenoutput:



> ProGuard, version 4.3
> Reading program jar [I:\AV_EXCLUDE\Java\NetBeansProjects\CommunityConnector\dist\CommunityConnector.jar]
> Reading library jar [I:\AV_EXCLUDE\Java\NetBeansProjects\CommunityConnector\dist\lib\appframework-1.0.3.jar]
> Reading library jar [I:\AV_EXCLUDE\Java\NetBeansProjects\CommunityConnector\dist\lib\swing-worker-1.1.jar]
> ...



Wie man sehen kann wird eine rt.jar aus dem JDK Verzeichnis geladen. Und darin ist die Klasse definitiv enthalten. Hab auch in sonst keiner Einstellung eine Möglichkeit gefunden nochmal eine andere JRE/JDK anzugeben. 

Wenn ich eine rt.jar aus einer JRE5.0_u14 nehme, dann krieg ich noch mehr Fehler bzgl. javax.swing.GroupLayout. Demnach sollte man davon ausgehen können dass er tatsächlich die rt.jar nimmt die man einstellt.


- Alex


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

Nur weil es schon da steht: Was passiert denn, wenn diese Option angegeben ist: "-dontskipnonpubliclibraryclasses"?

Ebenius


----------



## tuxedo (5. Mrz 2009)

Hmm, dann läufts in der Tat durch. Mal schauen ob die Anwendung dann auch noch funktioniert.

- Alex


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

Wer lesen kann...


----------



## tuxedo (5. Mrz 2009)

Wie immer halt  Danke für den augenöffnenden Tipp.

- Alex


----------



## guidomarcel (7. Mrz 2009)

Nur weil es schon da steht: Was passiert denn, wenn diese Option angegeben ist: "-dontskipnonpubliclibraryclasses"?

DANKE!


----------



## tuxedo (11. Mrz 2009)

guidomarcel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur weil es schon da steht: Was passiert denn, wenn diese Option angegeben ist: "-dontskipnonpubliclibraryclasses"?





tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, dann läufts in der Tat durch. Mal schauen ob die Anwendung dann auch noch funktioniert.



Gruß
Alex


----------

